

'Facebook is evil An absolutely terrible thing' - senthil_rajasek
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/facebook-is-evil-an-absolutely-terrible-thing/article5668439.ece

======
dhoulb
The headline makes a bigger deal of the Facebook thing than the interviewee
does.

On that point though: who's storing the most private details about their life
on Facebook? Sure, they know who my best friends are and what films I like,
but they don't know my innermost thoughts, how much is in my bank account,
etc.

I can't imagine the government gets much useful data out of a NSL sent to
Facebook.

~~~
ddorian43
I remember from a news station in Albania: A very good +20kills paid killer
was caught. He speaked on facebook with a guy who paid for some of the hits.

Image normal people.

